# Anyone work for a vet or is a vet?



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

On Thursday my granddaughter was petting a cat at store, this is the stores cat. The cat went to bite her but all it did was was scratch her hand on both sides with its teeth. So the skin was broken and barely bleed. I asked if the cats rabies shots were up to date and was told yes. I came home and washed her hand good with soap and water and put polysorbin (antibiotic cream)on it and a bandage. I went back to the store on Fri and asked to see the rabies certificate. It was expired by 3 months. 
I had to go to the vet on Fri for my cat and my daughter took my granddaughter to the doctor for something unrelated to the bite.
I asked my vet about the shot being past due if it still offered protection and he said no. He then told me what the protocol should be for a bite, go to dr, dr report to health dept, quarantine for 10 days then if ok at the end of 10 days give rabies shot and let go.
While I was at the vet my daughter was at the dr and did ask the dr about the bite, she wasn't concerned about it as far as rabies goes but said to watch it didn't get infected.
I told my daughter what the vet said and that he said he wouldn't let it go that it more than likely didn't have rabies but do you want to take a chance.
She called the dr office back Friday afternoon, they got back to her Sat and said they dr would not report it my daughter would have to. We called the local health dept but they were closed. My daughter did leave a message and they contacted her on Mon. and said the dr has to report it and it is to be reported to the state health dept.
Here we are at this point 4 days into this, I said maybe let it go and we can just keep and eye on the cat. 
I was into today (Wed)and the cat appears fine, it is about a week now. They did take the cat for it's shots on Mon.
My 2 questions, if the cat was past its vaccinated time by 3 months does the vaccine carry over any? I'm not sure if my vet was covering his butt by saying it doesn't.
My vet said they shouldn't have the vaccine until after the 10 period, they got the cats shot before the 10 day period, does this make a difference in observing the cat for rabies?


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Was it a one year or a three year rabies shot?

Is the cat strictly an indoor animal?


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

It was a one year shot, the cat is a indoor/outdoor cat. It is between 7-8 years old if that makes a difference.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

The rabies vaccine doesn't just magically expire at the date on the cert. It's been tested as still good years after even a 3 year shot expiration. A yearly one most definitely wouldn't have expired which is why most places are going to 2 or 3 year shots and many to titers to avoid having to over vaccinate. However technically vets and doctors have to follow the laws which say an expired rabies cert is an expired rabies cert and the animal will be destroyed to test for rabies even if it's 1 day off despite facts to the contrary. And we haven't even covered the odds the animal would actually have found a way to get rabies.... I really don't worry about it too much and I deal with ferals and barn cats every year. I'd be more worried about infection. It is quite common that a minor cat bite turns in to er trips and IV antibiotics even if the wound has been cleaned.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree with akane. I can't tell you how many times in the past 52 years I've been scratched by unvaccinated cats. I've never had rabies (did catch cat scratch fever one time). 

Just keep an eye on the wounds to make sure they don't become infected.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah. PERSONALLY, I wouldn't worry about rabies. But cat bites tend to get infected quickly and badly.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, actually the bite which was more like a scratch has just about healed up. We did watch it to make sure it didn't get infected. I think the cat went to bite as a warning and when my granddaughter pulled her hand away the teeth scratch it open. Thankfully it wasn't puncture bites from the teeth.
I kind of figured the rabies shot would last a some past its date, but wasn't sure how far past.
I wasn't to worried until I talked to the vet, he got me nervous with what he was saying.
I think I will go over and see the cat over the next couple of weeks just to give me a little more piece of mind.
If it's me that got bite ok, but my granddaughter is another thing.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

In the future, if something similar happens, you can take your granddaughter to the ER. They will report the cat.
But, and expired rabies shot really isn't something to worry about too much. The titer carries for many years.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope it doesn't happen again, but that is something to keep in mind. I think because it wasn't that bad of a bite I didn't give anything like that any thought.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Even though the rabies certificate stated it was a one-year vaccination, all the vaccine used for adult animals in the US is viable for three years. The first vaccination given at age 4-6 months is only one year as it needs a booster 12 months later. But from then on, an animal only needs to be vaccinated against rabies every three years. But most states or cities still require an annual vaccination in order to be licensed. Texas has just recently gone to allowing 3 years. My vet still recommends an annual for animals who are at high risk for rabies contact. I split the difference and have my cats and dog vaccinated every two years.  

I'm surprised at the comment from your vet. He/ she should know better. I just read a bit about this. LEGALLY, even if a State has the three year rule, if the certificate states it is a one year vaccine, then the owner can be held liable if the animal is not vaccinated a year later. Apparently some vets are checking the 1 year rather than the 3 so the owner will bring the animal more often, even when the state allows a 3 year vaccination. But to reiterate, whether labelled one year or three year, it is the same vaccine at the same strength. The different labelling apparenly was done to satisfy certain State regs.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

belfrybat that is interesting, I assumed they were different vaccines because of the one year and three year. I have cats I know there vaccine is good for 3 years but the vet recommends every 2 years. I usually take the cats in sometime between the 2 and 3 year mark. 
He did mention the first vaccine was only good for a year but after that you can go 3 years.
PA you can do the one or three year vaccine.
However do you know this? I searched all over the internet trying to find info and couldn't find anything. But I am glad to know this, thank you for the information.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

You cannot "boost" immunity in an animal that has already been successfully vaccinated with established immunity. Boosters for rabies and other core vaccines are based on economics - there is no science behind annual "boosters".

People who work with animals are bitten all the time. If we reported every bite, we would be causing problems for all kinds of people.

Personally I would not worry about a bite.

The only thing i would worry about from a cat bite is cellulitis.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

The first vaccine is also the same vaccine at the same strength, the young body doesn't always hold the titer as well. 

I had my pre-exposure shots. If I were exposed, they would check my titer and if it was still high enough, I wouldn't have to get more shots. It's just easier to repeat vaccinations on animals than check titers.

Wow. Here a doctor is as required to report an animal bite for rabies observation as he is to report possible child abuse. I would not worry, myself, I think that cat was fine, I am surprised they have a cat that would bite as a "store cat", though.

And, no, getting the vaccine early doesn't affect observation. A shot for a rabid cat doesn't keep it from dying or prevent it from spreading the disease. The cat is fine, the dr may have a problem, though...


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the information. 
Her hand is just about all healed up now. Like I had said it wasn't a puncture more like the cat scraped it's teeth off her hand and broke the skin when it went to bite her.
I was in the other day to see how the cat was and was petting and stroking it's head and it turned to bite me. The guy saw it and shrugged his shoulders. 
No, it shouldn't be in the store if it is going to bite people, the cat has been there for 7 years according to the guy that works there. Maybe the cat is tired of people petting it, plus it may have smelled my cats on me and that is why it went to bite me.
Yes, I agree the doctor should have reported it, when my daughter called the local health dept on Sat. they were closed so she left a message. They called back on Mon and said the doctor was suppose to report it just like they are suppose to report a dog bite. That my daughter couldn't report it because a doctor's report had to be sent in. It also had to go to the start health dept not the local one. So yes, the state requires bites to be reported but this doctor didn't feel it was necessary I guess. It is a group of doctors, and I think in the future my granddaughter won't be seeing this one if it can be helped.
At that point we figured we would let it go and just check on the cat a couple times a week. I kind of figured my granddaughter would be ok and the risk was very low for rabies. But the way my vet was talking it kind of scared me. I was thinking he may be covering his butt with what he told me, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

eyore said:


> belfrybat that is interesting, I assumed they were different vaccines because of the one year and three year. I have cats I know there vaccine is good for 3 years but the vet recommends every 2 years. I usually take the cats in sometime between the 2 and 3 year mark.
> He did mention the first vaccine was only good for a year but after that you can go 3 years.
> PA you can do the one or three year vaccine.
> However do you know this? I searched all over the internet trying to find info and couldn't find anything. But I am glad to know this, thank you for the information.


Before I responded to the OP, I doubled-checked my facts by Googling "one year vs. three year rabies vaccine" just to make sure I was remembering correctly. My vet had told me this when Texas went from requiring rabies vaccination each year to three years. Up until then, even though the vaccine was good for three years, the vets had to check one year box on the certificate. Had nothing to do with the vaccine but State law. The vaccine is the same.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh ok, I was googling but I was looking for how long a vaccine lasts past it's date, type thing. I never even thought to google "one year vs. three year rabies vaccine".
I guess because I thought there was a difference, good to know there isn't one.
Thanks again.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

When the AVMA switched its recommendation to vaccinating every 3 years and I continued to get notices from my vet every year that my dogs' vaccines were due, I asked the vet how come. I stated that I knew the AVMA recommended every 3 years, and they were AVMA-registered vets, so I was wondering why they were telling me to come in every year. I was told that although the vets are AVMA vets, they do not have to follow AVMA procedures. Basically, they want the added income from you bringing your critter in every year for a checkup and vaccination. Well, I don't have money to waste on over-vaccinating my dogs, which is proven to shorten their lifespans, and I felt like it was dishonest of them to continue telling people their dogs' vaccines were due every year when the organization that certified these guys was telling me to only do it every 3 years. The secretary at the clinic changed my dogs' vaccination due dates to 3 years later, instead of 1 year later, after I told them my feelings, and now I don't get notices in the mail all the time, telling me my dogs are late for vaccines they don't need in the first place.

Most animals only require the first full round of regular vaccines and the first Rabies and booster, and they have fantastic titer results the rest of their lives. I wouldn't worry too much about the date on the paperwork.


----------

